

Show HN (again): Thanks for the feedback heres Perks 2.0 - wyattferguson
https://www.perksapp.com/home

======
oellegaard
After entering credit card:

Fatal error: Call to undefined method Process::reset() in
/nfs/c08/h04/mnt/147456/domains/perksapp.com/html/application/controllers/process.php
on line 104

oops.

~~~
ende42
Our Dashboard:

==============

Fatal error: Unsupported operand types in
/nfs/c08/h04/mnt/147456/domains/perksapp.com/html/application/views/profile/dashboard.php
on line 14

The messaging tab:

==================

A PHP Error was encountered Severity: Warning Message: strtotime() expects
parameter 1 to be string, array given Filename: helpers/twitter_helper.php
Line Number: 38

Fatal error: Unsupported operand types in
/nfs/c08/h04/mnt/147456/domains/perksapp.com/html/application/views/profile/messaging.php
on line 54

The tweets tab:

===============

A PHP Error was encountered Severity: Warning Message: strtotime() expects
parameter 1 to be string, array given Filename: helpers/twitter_helper.php
Line Number: 38

A PHP Error was encountered Severity: Warning Message: json_decode() expects
parameter 1 to be string, array given Filename: controllers/profile.php Line
Number: 81

Fatal error: Unsupported operand types in
/nfs/c08/h04/mnt/147456/domains/perksapp.com/html/application/views/profile/tweets.php
on line 61

And no (obvious) help or support link where to report this. Otherwise I would
have done that.

~~~
wyattferguson
Thanks for letting me know about this, it should be patched up now.

~~~
ende42
Works now. Thanks. :)

